# Any Palace owners exchanging in RCI?



## patty5ia (Nov 22, 2010)

Are any of you Moon Palace owners (or other Palace resorts) exchanging in RCI?  What kind of point value do you get? What has the enhancement done to your exchange value. Any suggestions about how to get a good value week deposited?


----------



## siesta (Nov 22, 2010)

patty5ia said:


> What kind of point value do you get?


 RCI has a deposit calculator that you can play around with to see what values you will get.


----------



## patty5ia (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks,  I have done that and it doesn't look good.  The resort deposits the week so I don't have control of what is deposited.  I just wanted to know what other Palace owners are doing.


----------



## sorryibought (Dec 15, 2010)

*Exchange cost*

We were told that we did not have to pay an annual maintenance fee but when we exchanged (we signed up at Moon Palace) we had to pay a fee which was equilivent to a maintenance fee.  They quoted around $700 a week for a 1 bedroom and about $1,400 for a 2 bedroom or 2 weeks.  Not the best deal


----------



## chellej (Dec 15, 2010)

sorryibought said:


> We were told that we did not have to pay an annual maintenance fee but when we exchanged (we signed up at Moon Palace) we had to pay a fee which was equilivent to a maintenance fee.  They quoted around $700 a week for a 1 bedroom and about $1,400 for a 2 bedroom or 2 weeks.  Not the best deal



WOW that has gone up.  I bought a membership resale and my contract says it is $399 to deposit a week into RCI.  It is the standard room - no options for one or two bedroom units


----------



## chellej (Dec 15, 2010)

If you could manage to get a week 51 or 52 they are worth 20 pts.  Everything else I tried was between 9 and 11


----------



## gymjudge (Jan 6, 2011)

So we just deposited a week and got 20 points.  Excuse me please from being totally ignorant, but what does that mean?  What can we get with this exchange?  We would like to either cruise to Alaska or rent a condo in Hawaii next year, what do we need to do?  I love my Palace membership, but I am so clueless about the value of exchange.


----------



## patty5ia (Jan 8, 2011)

What week was your deposit? What kind of membership do you  have - is it a jacuzzi room or larger?  We have had great trades for our Palace weeks in the past, but I don't see any values above 14 (summer) except for weeks 50 - 52. Please let us know how you got 20 trade value for your week.
Thanks.


----------



## patty5ia (Jan 10, 2011)

Bumping up this thread.


----------



## patty5ia (Jan 11, 2011)

I have been on the phone with both Palace and RCI today.  Palace told me that I would be given 18 TPV if I deposit today.  I call RCI to confirm and they cannot.  They see 10-14 depending on the week.  I call Palace again, a different agent tells me between 19 and 26 and if I want to exchange for a week that is more than what they gave me, they will make up the difference.  She said they just changed to this policy a couple weeks ago.

I find it hard to believe Palace agents.  How can I find out what I can get if I deposit without first depositing? This game has become very difficult.


----------



## gymjudge (Jan 19, 2011)

I am so new at this and don't understand most of it.  We have a presidential VIP membership.  With that we got 5 free RCI exchanges.  We deposited a week that we need to use by December 2013.  We got 20 points.  Now what?  What do we do with it and what can we get?  A week in Greece?  Ireland?  Baniff?  Those are all on our list.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 19, 2011)

gymjudge said:


> I am so new at this and don't understand most of it.  We have a presidential VIP membership.  With that we got 5 free RCI exchanges.  We deposited a week that we need to use by December 2013.  We got 20 points.  Now what?  What do we do with it and what can we get?  A week in Greece?  Ireland?  Baniff?  Those are all on our list.



20 points is not a lot in RCI - I suggest you read the posts on the exchanging forum for some info. on using your points.  As far as what you exchange for - you can access your RCI Acct. online and do some window shopping.  

Here is one current thread, there are many others - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136854


----------

